# Nouvel iPad, iPhone 4S et synchronisation photos



## univiversal (15 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à vous,

Heureux possesseur d'un nouvel iPad 32 Go depuis hier, j'aurais une petite question concernant la gestion des photos par ce dernier.

J'ai pour habitude de synchroniser une grande partie de mes photos présentes sur mon PC via iTunes sur mes iDevices.
Mais, étonnamment, j'ai constaté que la place prise pour ces photos sur l'iPad était beaucoup plus importante que celle prise par ces mêmes photos sur mon iPhone 4s.
C'est même plus du double car j'ai besoin de 3,1 Go sur mon iPad lorsque ces mêmes photos prennent 1,19 Go sur mon iPhone 4s.

J'avoue ne pas comprendre cette différence, d'autant plus que je n'avais jamais constaté ce fait avec mon iPad 2 et qu'_a priori_, la taille de ces photos n'est pas aussi importante sur mon PC non plus.

C'est dû à l'écran Retina et un traitement supplémentaire qu'iOS appliquerait aux photos ?
J'ai fait n'importe quoi lors de la synchronisation ?

D'avance, merci pour vos réponses 


Et désolé si la question a déjà été posée, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse malgré mes (maigres) recherches


----------



## ptibat (16 Mai 2012)

Bon et bien je t'ai déjà répondu hier mais il semblerait que ma réponse ait été modérée car elle contenait deux liens externes sur le sujet. À priori il semble qu'iTunes est à l'origine de ton problème parce qu'il redimensionne les photos au format du iDevice.

Il existe peut-être une option permettant de passer outre le redimensionnement dans iTunes, sinon tu peux te tourner vers d'autres solutions telles que l'utilisation du connecteur USB/SD pour un transfert de tes données brutes.

Bon courage

NOTA :
Concernant mon message précédent, un message de modération s'est interposé après avoir cliqué sur 'envoyer la réponse'. Note aux modérateurs que cela n'encourage absolument pas les nouveaux venus de poster des messages dans de telles conditions. Merci !


----------

